# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  [kivy et matplotlib]

## SimbaLeRoi

Bonjour, je suis un gros nophite donc je m'excuse d'avance si mes questions ne sont pas prcise.

J'essaye de coder un programme qui trace des courbes parametr, on lui donne x(t),y(t) et possiblement z(t) et il trace la courbe. 

Je pense m'en etre pas trop mal sortie pour l'instant, mais il y a deux problme qui depasse totalement ma comprhension : 
(i) quand je trace un certain nombre de figure je recois le message d'erreur suivant : 


```

```

(ii) Quand je trace la courbe dans R3 avec matplotlib je peux la faire "tourner"(en cliquant et en bougeant la souris), mais quand je l'affiche dans mon application avec kivy, je ne peux plus interagir avec la figure, quelqu'un sait si il y a une solution ?

Je vous met la fonction dans la quelle se trouve surments les problmes :



```

```



Et voici l'intgralit du code :




> ```
> 
> ```



Merci beaucoup ! et bonne journe

----------

